# Need a change!



## TexasTreemonkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey this probably is the wrong forum but this aint not no ordnary question either. Im a 28 yr old down in texas, I own my own tree service which i started from scratch about 4 years ago, which does good. But the b.s. of a small town and heartless female that i share my bed with is just about to drive me off the deep end. I dont have any kids and i need a road trip and change of menu. DOES ANYBODY NEED A GOOD HELPER? Somewhere up north? I know how to bid jobs, keep idiots workin and turn a profit, BUT i really just want to be a laborer again. I miss the feelin of a chainsaw in my hands and i cant seem to do it anymore here. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Sprig (Nov 24, 2007)

Come here. Its north and cold and the wimmens are as heartless but there is work and I got a couch. Really.

Serge


----------



## oldirty (Nov 24, 2007)

if you are a stud at treework then you should consider coming up here to massachusetts. more money around here to be had if you just want to climb and labor.

you'll have to get used to the pace around here. its always pedal to the metal regarding how people move, talk, and think.

besides this is the hub of the universe. forget new york that place sucks. lol






oldirty


----------



## ASD (Nov 24, 2007)

want to come to CA. ???? year round work and a fun place to live!!


----------



## timber12 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahh the heck with it come to Vermont I'll put you to work!


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

*sorry to hear you're in a rut.*



TexasTreemonkey said:


> Hey this probably is the wrong forum but this aint not no ordnary question either. Im a 28 yr old down in texas, I own my own tree service which i started from scratch about 4 years ago, which does good. But the b.s. of a small town and heartless female that i share my bed with is just about to drive me off the deep end. I dont have any kids and i need a road trip and change of menu. DOES ANYBODY NEED A GOOD HELPER? Somewhere up north? I know how to bid jobs, keep idiots workin and turn a profit, BUT i really just want to be a laborer again. I miss the feelin of a chainsaw in my hands and i cant seem to do it anymore here. Can anybody help me?



that's part of life and this business sometimes.most of us have been there in one fashion or another.i wish you the best!


----------



## oldirty (Nov 24, 2007)

button up your shirt before your heart falls out hornett. lol


----------



## tree md (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you climb? Might have work for you in OK if you do.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 24, 2007)

Say you can keep idiots working? My god man your worth $500.00 bucks an hour anywhere in this great nation.


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

*hey,it's tough out there sometimes.*



oldirty said:


> button up your shirt before your heart falls out hornett. lol



i don't wish bad luck on anyone.i'm a nice guy,just the way i was raised i guess.i wouldn't want to be the alternative.


----------



## country boy (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you ought to try working things out instead of walking away think about why you wanted to start your own bussiness to start with . There has been many times i think i am a victim of my own sucess working day and night ,paper work that darn phone that wont leave you alone ,dealing with people that think you should do work for next to nothing and the list goes on and on. When things get to crazy for me I have to just getaway for a day head for the timber, go fishin,grab a sixpack whatever. Being self employed isnt what it is all cracked up to be but for me there is no better satisfaction . Im 32 been self employed for 9yrs now not rich by anymeans but keepin the bills paid.


----------



## Davey Dog (Nov 25, 2007)

Theres plenty of work in CA. Good luck in what ever ya do.


----------



## Fallen Angel (Nov 30, 2007)

If your interested in going from residential to line clearance we could use some skilled climbers up here in Pa.


----------



## urbanlt (Dec 21, 2007)

I am always looking for good people in Portland, OR and its beautiful, but you would have to work for a heartless woman.


----------

